# Hope you kept those plaid shorts!



## bobberboy (Jan 25, 2015)

A couple of years ago there were a certain number of posts about the relative merits of plaid shorts. I hope you've still got yours because you're gonna need them. I'm no fashion expert but I'm giving this one a pass...





https://fashionablygeek.com/mens-ap...orts-are-sure-to-be-all-the-rage-this-summer/


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 25, 2015)

A few years back I saw some pictures of a new men's string bikini that was supposed to become all the rage. I can't post a picture on the site because it's family friendly. But suffice to say it was a very colorful knitted sock with some strings attached. I don't believe that fashion idea took off either. :roll: :wink:


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2015)

Call me skeptical, but I don't see it happening. Of course there's been other things that I thought would never be big that surprised me. It never ceases to amaze me what some people will do. :mrgreen:


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 25, 2015)

JMichael said:


> Call me skeptical, but I don't see it happening. Of course there's been other things that I thought would never be big that surprised me. It never ceases to amaze me what some people will do. :mrgreen:


Can we all say "LEASURE SUITS" !!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2015)

Captain Ahab wears those now, he is a pioneer in the "style" space.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes yes I am


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 26, 2015)

.

It's worse than I thought


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 26, 2015)

#-o #-o #-o #-o


----------



## JMichael (Jan 26, 2015)

DocWatson said:


> Can we all say "LEASURE SUITS" !!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


And that's on the mild side. Lets talk about body modifications like underskin implants, piercings, split tongues, and an assortment of other crazy things so many have done to their bodies and then they called it "Body Art". #-o #-o #-o


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm thinking that we jus define "Man/Men" a little differently than the fashion industry. OK maybe a lot differently, because that boy in the onesie don't qualify for a man card.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 26, 2015)

=; That one piece is now burned into my memory! #-o


----------



## Moedaddy (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't care if it catches on or not, I won't be wearing any!!!! It looks silly to me and also looks fag-eee!!!


----------



## borntofish (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Bobberboy,
I was sure you hibernate during Winter months. I can't wait to see more pics of that great build you are doing!! If I visit my brother in Lakeville, I just might want to see it in person. You do really nice work!


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 26, 2015)

borntofish said:


> Hey Bobberboy,
> I was sure you hibernate during Winter months. I can't wait to see more pics of that great build you are doing!! If I visit my brother in Lakeville, I just might want to see it in person. You do really nice work!



Thanks. I can't imagine, family notwithstanding, why anyone from CA would come to MN. At least wait until summer. If you do come, let me know.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 26, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> borntofish said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bobberboy,
> ...


I went to MN once on a 6 week temp assignment. I decided to take my motorcycle with me so I didn't miss out on my regular afternoon and weekend riding. Back home in Dallas I had been riding in weather in the 80's and 90's. The first Saturday I jumped on my bike to go riding with a co worker. After 2 blocks I yelled at my friend and we headed for the nearest mall where I bought a jacket. Don't get me wrong, MN has some great looking country and summer in MN is very nice if you happen to be there that weekend. :roll:


----------



## borntofish (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't forget about the state bird................the Mosquito!


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 27, 2015)

JMichael said:


> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> > borntofish said:
> ...



It's not for everyone...


----------



## lswoody (Feb 3, 2015)

That looks kinda funny. And I don't mean haha funny


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 3, 2015)

borntofish said:


> Don't forget about the state bird................the Mosquito!



No way, the mosquito is the state bird of Missouri. Sometimes you see them as big as 747's down here


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 27, 2015)

Plaid shorts are out now. I am fishing neeked


----------



## KMixson (Jul 27, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Plaid shorts are out now. I am fishing neeked



Good thing I quit fishing a couple of years ago. I wouldn't want to see that. As they say "Memories last a lifetime" and I have too much lifetime left to remember that.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm itching just seeing the pictures.


----------

